# camping / backpacking thread...



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2012)

okay so heres the story.. My sons Boy Scout Troop has been doing a lot of backpacking the last couple of months, I had forgotten how much more fun it is to backpack and not have to bring the entire kitchen sink with you when you camp..

When I was a kid our scout troop section hiked parts of the Appalachian Trail and I beleive we never got out of Georgia but we did do about 40-50 miles of it over a couple of years...

I always wanted to thru hike the entire thing (Ga to Maine) and It was something I always wanted to do and told myself I would do either right after college and before I got a real job, of course life always gets in the way so that never happened..

But im putting together a week long hike on the AT this summer for the older kids in our scout troop, trying to find some of the better sections in either Tennesse or North Carolina areas if any of you all are familiar with that section? Would love to go further north but its "not in the budget"

also found this video on line and found it post worthy


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2012)

My cousin attempted the AT start to finish as a way to figure out what he wanted to do with his life...he only made it half way before ending up in the hospital with an appendix rupture which caused other issues because he kept going for awhile before seeking medical help.

The part he did he said he loved.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not much help since I've only hiked 0.05% of the AT. I.e. 1 mile.


----------



## ktulu (Nov 5, 2012)

I know a few guys that have hiked a good portion of the AT in NC. Let me see if I can find some info for you.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 5, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> My cousin attempted the AT start to finish as a way to figure out what he wanted to do with his life...he only made it half way before ending up in the hospital with an appendix rupture which caused other issues because he kept going for awhile before seeking medical help.
> 
> The part he did he said he loved.


Did he end up becoming a doctor?


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 5, 2012)

OMG! That video is hilarious!!! 'Your boyfriend is going to find a new girlfriend who showers..." HA HA HA!

I have actually hiked a lot of the northern portion over several summers between 1994 and 2000, then I started to tackle the Adirondack 40 peaks that year. As you said, life got in the way. Our girl scout troop only had me and one other girl that was really into the camping, and our one leader's husband was a boy scout leader... there were a lot of joint trips as we got older so that they could justify the cost for just two girls.

I still to this day utilize some of the skills I learned back then when I go backpacking. Wish I could help with the planning, but I'm not too familiar with the southern part of the trail.

What part of the budget is tight? I may have some ideas that could help reduce the costs associated with food, and equipment if you want them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 5, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin attempted the AT start to finish as a way to figure out what he wanted to do with his life...he only made it half way before ending up in the hospital with an appendix rupture which caused other issues because he kept going for awhile before seeking medical help.
> ...


nope...a chicken farmer.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 5, 2012)

I got thinking about this again...

Check out http://www.whiteblaze.net/forum/showthread.php?51265-Week-long-hike-starting-and-stopping-suggestions the second post actually seems pretty informative and has some possible solutions and suggestions for you.

I'm sure you have thought of everything below, but just in case...

How many kids you got going? I know to save a little bit of headache as far as start and stop points, they would break our group into two, utilize two vans, and each group would start at a different location meeting up halfway for one night, helps with the pick ups and drop offs since you don't have to worry about transportation for one large group. They would break things down into skill level, and often the more skilled kids (faster) kids, would do a loop off the main trail, or spend some time doing some extra activities during the hike to slow them down so that every one could meet up at the end together.

Also, as far as cost, don't buy all that fancy backpacking food for the whole trip... the first day you can have normal food and there really isn't a need to spend a lot of money on fancy stuff. Some of my favorite menus included boiled blueberry (or corn) muffins (jiffy muffin mix, mix it up as directed in a plastic bag and suspend it in boiling water), grilled or fried pork chops (freeze them before the trip, and they thaw the first night... only works for the first day, but still!), with some fresh fruit; oatmeal packets (also made with boiled water, and make sure the kids don't rip the whole top off to prevent the little piece from becoming litter... helps teach the younger ones about the concept of leave no trace) with dried fruit and jerkey; ... you really don't have to spend any extra money on special breakfast food.

I'm sure, you are aware of all the tricks, but I've got a bunch of inexpensive lunch and dinner ideas... and if equipment is your issue, then I would even be willing to send some stuff on loan if needed... I know my stuff is dated, but it's what I've been using for the last nearly 20 years and still serves it's pourpose. Scouting was a really important part of my life and I never would have followed the path I did if it hadn't been for it, so I would be willing to help out if I could.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info EG!

I guess my main concern with budget was just transportation, Im thinking at best we'll have 8-10 kids go, which is a good number and maybe 2 adults, 3 if I am lucky. I didnt want to have to drive to far and have to stay at hotels, which is probably what will drive the cost up. most of us adults can only take a week off so my plan was to leave at 0 dark 30 one Saturday and drive into the area where NC/TN/GA all meet up. I wanted the kids to be able to be able to utilize the shelters at least one or two nights and then use their tents for the other nights, I hear that in the summer time on the weekends the shelters are all pretty full. I'd also like the kids to be able to hike into one of the towns along the way and get the experience of resting at one of the hikle restaurants, having some food mailed to them at one of the towns, etc..

when we do just a weekend trip I normally get one of those backpakcing foods for dinner (which are actually pretty good) and then I just eat jerky and trial mix along the way for lunch and then oatmeal for breakfeast (which i personally hate, but for some reason it taste good on the trail on a chilli morning) But for a week I will need to do some more research and get more creative..

most of the kids have the basic equipment, most of us take too much on weekend trips so we were gonna do a good gear shakedown.. up until recently muy backpack was the large infantry rucksack that I was familiar with from my army days, and then I broke down and got one of the newer models, man that thing is so much more comfortable than the military stuff, and about 3 lbs lighter!.

most of the kids have their own cooking stoves (jetboil, etc) and we usually have enough water filters to make the trip.. Some of the best tasting water I have ever drank came from the mountain streams (through the filter) I know the hardcore backpackers use the tablets to not take so much weight but I can suffer a half pound to have good tasting water on the trip!

I havent used it yet but in february we have a hike and Im gonna try out my ENO backpacking hammock with rain fly and see if its comfortable, I got it for my bday but havent slept in yet on the trail. ive heard some people say they are the best and others say they cant stand them...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 6, 2012)

^^Oatmeal??

Grits FTMFW!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2012)

RG - When I've gone on all day long hikes, I've done stuff for meals and snacks like granola bars, dried fruit, apples (they don't smash), trail mix, etc. What I like to do for a meal is bring along the vacuum sealed bags of tuna or chicken and put them on crackers. If you make a sandwich in advance the meat gets slimy and the bread gets squished in your bag.

Some way to purify water along the way will seriously cut down on how heavy your backpack will be. Nothing like two Nalgene bottles full of water and a couple 32 oz Gatorades in your pack to weigh you down, trust me, I've done this. I do like bringing some of the powder along so you can get hydrated and get some of the electrolytes back.

I love the AT. I've been on day hikes on parts of it in several states. I couldn't imagine doing the whole thing though, I'd get so sick of it after a few weeks I imagine. I've run into hikers over the years that will do a week on a stretch of it which sounds great. (I love chatting with backcountry hikers, they're all so friendly because they haven't seen a human in 3 days.)

I would be up for doing something regional like the Long Trail which is about 300 miles.


----------



## ktulu (Nov 6, 2012)

I know an older gentleman who hiked the entire AT going South/North, then biked it back.


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 6, 2012)

I wanted to do the entire trail and studied up on it during the end of my senior year of college. Right after graduation I spent a little more than a month from MA to the NH/ME border (I forget w/o checking/finding the journal how many miles, but it was ~ 400ish). These sections were tough, but temperature was easy. I heard fgrom 'thru-hikers' doing the entire trail that the south was so hot that they would recommend starting in the north and heading south. They said it was easiest to hike at night. It must be great to hike sections in the Autumn with leaves and everything down there.

That's awesome RG that you get to do that stuff. I have a 3 yr old and should look into the scouts. I was a cub scout, but we never went camping so i quit. I only joined to go camping and back-packing. Unfortunately I know nothing about the southern section (other than what I noted above) b/c I broke my promise to myself and never went back to do it. I moved to CO right after I left the trail and never moved back east. After Seeing parts of Ak and the Rockies, I had to get a "real" job and settled in CO. I would love to do the AT with a dog maybe after retirement (assuming I can still walk - and retire). Maybe the Continental Divide Trail or CO trail will have to be my new b-p goal?


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 6, 2012)

There are awesome books on the various sections. At least there were at REI in 1993-94.

FWIW, I remember folks doing sections and a parent hiking in ahead of time to cache food and supplies along the way. I'm sure it made it easier for the little ones. There were also cool huts and shelters in some sections. This eliminates the requirement for tents.


----------



## pbrme (Nov 7, 2012)

If any of you ever venture out west there's a pretty sweet trail to check out called the Pacific Crest Trail. http://www.pcta.org


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 7, 2012)

^^Hell no! Chased by Bigfoot and shot by gang bangers is not my idea of a good time.


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 7, 2012)

I hear in Virginia guys on the AT got shot at by moonshiners.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 7, 2012)

^Paddle faster!


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 7, 2012)

The freeze dried backpacking food is great, I've never had a bad one, but they can get expensive if you are buying for a group. More meal ideas for you!!!

A fav dinner of mine, buy some Velveeta shells and cheese (it doesn't require milk or butter, so it's good for the trail)... most grocery stores have smoked meats that don't need to be kept cool, like summer sausage or peperoni... cut up the meat and mix the two together and you have a high carb, high protein meal for the masses. Dump out the shells and cheese boxes into a double ziplock bag and it makes it easier to pack. Also you can pair this with some wasabi peas or purchase a freeze dried veggie pack, but the cost is much cheaper than a regular pack meal for each kid. This is a goood warm meal for later in the trip since it's based off of all non-parishables. (They also have those funky meals that say just add beef, but the smoked meat works well in them).

VT had a good idea about the tunafish packets. Another dinner idea is to take these and some instant rice (either minute or boil in bag or etc), throw in those freeze dried veggies and a can of cream of mushroom soup (at home, you may use milk, but screw that when on the trail, just use water... or you can find the freeze dried soup for kinda cheap if you pay attention) and then you have one of EG's famous mush meals that is awesome!!!

Another mush meal is to do the chicken packets, grab a taco seasoning pack, cook that up with some of the instant rice, corn, black beans, jalapenos... you get where I'm going... this is a better one for earlier in the trip...

Chicken ala can can (EG's version). Canned or chicken packets, egg noodles (pasta is actually lighter than rice so I lean towards these kind of meals), gravy packets (you pick what kind), freeze dried or canned veggies (which you choose really depends on the skill and weight your campers can carry), this is a good meal for earlier in the trip since it's a little heavier depending on what you pick... and of course, I'm not sure what the other stuff you are packing.

Of course, you can always hit up your local military surplus store or contact various connections and gets some MRE's. Based on my estimates, you could get a whole entire box of MRE's for less than $25 if you know the right people.

OHHHH... and lunches...

since you will be summer camping, that just depends on if you want to set up stoves. jerkey, granola and fruit; ritz crackers with smoked meat and vac packed cheese; sandwiches with more stable meats earlier on in the trip; peanut butter sandwiches (and yes, I have done this and can tell you how to pack them) with dried fruit; tuna vac packs and stuff like VT suggested

needless to say, I really couldn't afford the 'backpacking food' when I did a lot of backpacking, so I learned to scale down on other weight (ie. during the summer, I only used to carry a fleece sleeping bag) so that I could carry more food.

Let me know if you want any exact measurements for the meals... it really depends on who's going, who can carry what and what you have to cook it with.

ALSO!!! tell your boys parents to start stocking up on packets of salt, pepper, hot sauce, honey, jelly, pretty much anything and everything... lots of that can get used!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 8, 2012)

My strategy for food for backpacking trips is to find someone like EG ^ and invite them on the trip to take care of the food planning.

Although I often end up doing breakfast and lunch on my own. . . for breakfast I find english muffins don't squish too much in the pack, and bring a bit of peanut butter for some protein in the morning. Lunch I'm with VTE with canned chicken, tuna in foil, some crackers, nuts, trail mix and/or cheese. If you buy the Babybel individual wrapped cheeses they can last several days. I'm constantly hungry as it is, let alone when I'm hiking 10+ miles per day so I bring a lot of high-protein foods in an attempt to keep my stomach satisfied.

My next camping trip is after Thanksgiving, bicycling the White Rim trail in Canyonlands National Park in Utah. We have vehicle support so food won't be an issue. Weather might be an issue though--my dad was out there last month and it was already dipping into the low 20s.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm jealous. I loved Canyonlands when I went. Sadly, I was passing through on a road trip, and only had half a day, so I couldn't explore much.


----------



## cdcengineer (Nov 9, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> My strategy for food for backpacking trips is to find someone like EG ^ and invite them on the trip to take care of the food planning.
> 
> Although I often end up doing breakfast and lunch on my own. . . for breakfast I find english muffins don't squish too much in the pack, and bring a bit of peanut butter for some protein in the morning. Lunch I'm with VTE with canned chicken, tuna in foil, some crackers, nuts, trail mix and/or cheese. If you buy the Babybel individual wrapped cheeses they can last several days. I'm constantly hungry as it is, let alone when I'm hiking 10+ miles per day so I bring a lot of high-protein foods in an attempt to keep my stomach satisfied.
> 
> My next camping trip is after Thanksgiving, bicycling the White Rim trail in Canyonlands National Park in Utah. We have vehicle support so food won't be an issue. Weather might be an issue though--my dad was out there last month and it was already dipping into the low 20s.


Gets cold in the desert at night. You could see a dusting of snow which would make for great photos.

Another easy BP food idea. Can of chili, corn tortillas and oil. Heat and serve tacos


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2012)

your right i need to just invite EG on the trip! Ill let you know when it gets scheduled!

I like all those ideas, I dont mind the $7 meals backpacking food but I imagine after a few days they get very very old.. they are not bad for a one night trip though, and really easy to deal with...But Im printing your suggestions and putting in my planning folder for sure!

Ive done mre's in the past also, even with breaking down the packaging it still leaves a lot of trash to hike out, the aluminum foil in the mre packs dont burn and I guess were supposed to teach scouts to not leave any "trace"


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

man, I spent some time over the weekend looking through som AT and other "backpacking" forums.. I always forget how many forums get overun by trolls and assholes (i didnt even post, just reading) I forget how civil all you guys and gals are so just wanted to say thanks to you all!


----------



## ktulu (Nov 12, 2012)

I talked to a buddy of mine, and he hiked the AT starting at the Southern terminus and coming off the trail just this side of the Smoky Mountain National Forest. He has not commented back as to how the hike was terrain-wise.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2012)

I've been on sections in NY that were basically level, sections in VT and NH that were rolling, and sections in TN and VA that were pretty rugged. With a trail that big, you get it all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2012)

The AT along the NC/TN border in the Smokies.







The AT in the Shenandoahs at sunset.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

I want to do the smokies but they require you to only camp at shelters and I cant bring my dog $500 fine....

If I have a group of kids with me sometimes I have heard there are lots of weirdos at the shelters sometimes...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2012)

I've rarely run into too many weirdos in the backcountry. Most folks I've met are friendly as can be.

The National Parks are awesome, but they are not at all pet friendly. They don't want your dog there because of the possibility of them tearing up a fragile landscape or getting into it with another animal. Oh well.

The only real oddball I ran into while hiking was when I went to Lake Solitude in the Tetons. The guy was butt naked save for a pair of hiking boots.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

from people are telling me is that during the summer and close to weekends the shelters get full in the areas that are close to major destinations (Easy road access) .. getting some feedback that its not always something pleasant to be around, would prefer to be able to stay in shelters mid week with less people and then be able to tent the other nights, I think it would be good for the boys to be able to do their own thing.. Ive been watching some of the youtube videos people have shot of themselves doing thru hikes and some of those people they "run into" in the shelters look &amp; sound pretty rough (and im not talking about looking rough from not shaving in 2 months due to hiking), Im sure some of them are great people though..

I just dont like the thought of "having" to stay at the shelters or having to tent it out right next to the shelters.. I want the kids to have fun, they will be tired from backpacking, but If they want to goof off around the campfire at the night I want them to be able to do that without disturbing some hippie prood...

The smokies has the no dog rule due to bears, understable, but most other NPS allow dogs..the AT shouldnt be any different than any other NPS property...plus I already got the border collie her backpack! The Kennesaw Mountain NPS property near me has a section for horses... those things do some serious damage to the trail...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2012)

> The smokies has the no dog rule due to bears, understable, but most other NPS allow dogs..the AT shouldnt be any different than any other NPS property...


I've been to a bunch of National Parks as the regulars here know. The only one I ever took a dog to was Acadia, because it was the only one I've driven to. (And a mega-disappointment I might add.) Acadia is different because towns run through it and it's well developed and no one cared if I let my dogs in the ocean. The other 22 I've been to were all off-limits about dogs in the backcountry.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

VT, check this out and tell me you wouldnt want to do this with a mutt!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> I've rarely run into too many weirdos in the backcountry.


How would know if/when you do?



> The only real oddball I ran into while hiking was when I went to Lake Solitude in the Tetons. The guy was butt naked save for a pair of hiking boots.


Then did you walk away from the mirror and put some clothes on?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> VT, check this out and tell me you wouldnt want to do this with a mutt!
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lif6o8iE5cA&amp;playnext=1&amp;list=PL3AB8A5503D5C1684&amp;feature=results_video


Oh man that stuff on the NH/ME line brings back some memories. The Presidential Range has some awesome hiking and insane weather. I'd love to do that with my dog, and if I didn't have a Lab I'd have a Vizsla like that dude. All I was trying to say is that the Natl Park Service are assholes with their dog policies.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 12, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> VT, check this out and tell me you wouldnt want to do this with a mutt!


I love the George P. Burdell reference at the 9:14 mark.


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 12, 2012)

Speaking of the PCT, I read "Wild: From Lost to Found on the Pacific Coast Trail" by Cheryl Strayed (http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Found-Pacific-Crest-Oprahs/dp/0307592731)

First: Give me a break for reading a "chick book"... I was on deployment and bored! At least I didn't stoop to 50 Shades of Gray.

Second: It's an interesting story, as much for the insight into human failings as anything else.

Third: If anyone wants to try the PCT and makes it as far as Angeles National Forest, let me know. I'd be happy to drop off some beer for the last push!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

RW- I tried to explain the Burdell reference to no luck with my wife when we found this video...even though I didnt go to GT, my grandfather used to tell me about the Burdell stuff "back in the day"


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 12, 2012)

^^

Yea, I've discovered that not everyone gets it, even some tech students. I always find it amusing though.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_P._Burdell


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 13, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> > The smokies has the no dog rule due to bears, understable, but most other NPS allow dogs..the AT shouldnt be any different than any other NPS property...
> 
> 
> I've been to a bunch of National Parks as the regulars here know. The only one I ever took a dog to was Acadia, because it was the only one I've driven to. (And a mega-disappointment I might add.) Acadia is different because towns run through it and it's well developed and no one cared if I let my dogs in the ocean. The other 22 I've been to were all off-limits about dogs in the backcountry.


Yeah, I was always under the impression that dogs aren't allowed at any National Parks, outside of the paved roads and the developed campgrounds.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 13, 2012)

There are a lot of reasons why the national parks don't want you to bring your dogs, they aren't trying to be a-holes.

side note, that is an awesome doggie backpack, it looks like it would hold way more stuff than the one I have for mine holds.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2012)

I take my dog on trail runs at the Kennessaw Mountain National Park (NPS) about 3-4 times a week, there not "dis-allowed"....I dont really see any difference between one NPS and another....She also never shits on the trail 

But the only section of the AT that you cannot bring your dog is the section through the Great Smokey Mountains.. its okay though, we will get over it...

I think this is a good time to go on one of my anti NEPA NPS rants!.....


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.hikingthetrail.com/2012/11/35-reasons-to-hike-the-appalachian-trail/

Pretty cool infographic


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 7, 2012)

I spent a week in the Moab, UT area after Thanksgiving and it was awesome. We spent three days on the 77-mile White Rim trail in Canyonlands National Park, bicycling, off-roading and camping. I highly recommend it. On a bicycle you're completely immersed in the views. This time of year was a bit cool overnight (temps in the mid 20s) but perfect during the day for riding (highs in the mid-50s) and the park was not busy at all (on the second day we saw three motorcycles and a car on the trail, and the third day we saw no one outside of our own group).

We also did the Elephant Hill off-road trail at the Needles district of Canyonlands, which was fun. They bill it as "the most difficult off-road trail in Utah", which I doubt, but it was challenging.

We did some hiking at Arches National Park as well, which was fine, but I was much more impressed by Canyonlands and spent another day hiking alone at Island in the Sky.

In any case, Moab is awesome for anyone into the outdoors. I already want to go back, and next time I want to take an air tour of the parks and do some kayaking on the Colorado river. I also would like to do some hiking at Needles and check out the Maze district.

But first, I'm planning a week-long camping trip to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons in early June. I'm planning to fly into Denver and drive up to the park with some friends, then fly out of Jackson Hole the following weekend.

I've never been to Wyoming before; anyone have tips/ideas? We're in the early planning stages now, mostly trying to pick where to camp.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 7, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> This time of year was a bit cool overnight (*temps in the mid 20s*) but perfect during the day for riding (highs in the mid-50s) and the park was not busy at all (on the second day we saw three motorcycles and a car on the trail, and the third day we saw no one outside of our own group).


As someone from SC, I call this [email protected]#kin' freezing!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 7, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> But first, I'm planning a week-long camping trip to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons in early June. I'm planning to fly into Denver and drive up to the park with some friends, then fly out of Jackson Hole the following weekend.
> 
> I've never been to Wyoming before; anyone have tips/ideas? We're in the early planning stages now, mostly trying to pick where to camp.


I've been to both multiple times. I'm going to PM you.


----------



## csb (Dec 7, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I spent a week in the Moab, UT area after Thanksgiving and it was awesome. We spent three days on the 77-mile White Rim trail in Canyonlands National Park, bicycling, off-roading and camping. I highly recommend it. On a bicycle you're completely immersed in the views. This time of year was a bit cool overnight (temps in the mid 20s) but perfect during the day for riding (highs in the mid-50s) and the park was not busy at all (on the second day we saw three motorcycles and a car on the trail, and the third day we saw no one outside of our own group).
> 
> We also did the Elephant Hill off-road trail at the Needles district of Canyonlands, which was fun. They bill it as "the most difficult off-road trail in Utah", which I doubt, but it was challenging.
> 
> ...


There are multiple ways to drive to the parks, each one having it's benefits.

1. Straight up I-25, over to US14. Absolutely beautiful view of the Big Horn Mountains over 14. Probably the longest route.

2. West on I-80, turning north at Rock Springs towards Pinedale on towards Jackson. Things get scenic past Rock Springs. This puts you at Grand Teton first.

3. West on I-80, north at Rawlins, through Lander, on up to Dubois, launches you in north of Teton, south of Yellowstone. Beautiful country starting at Lander.

Definitely be sure to stop and sample the local fare. I have restaurant recommendations for any of those routes.

I'm sure you must own a National Parks Pass by now.

There is a lot of camping around and in Yellowstone. Make sure to get reservations for in Yellowstone. I've also camped just outside of Yellowstone at Pahaska Teepee.

Depending on your route, there are cheaper places to load up on food. Cody will be cheaper than Jackson. However, Jackson will for sure have all the organic things you could wish for to eat.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 8, 2012)

CSB, Google maps wants us to take I-25 to US-26 to hwy 120 to US-14, what do you think about that routing? I was thinking we'd go in the east end of the park since we'll be exiting the south side to go to Tetons. Big Horn does sound kind of cool, though. Maybe we could drive up that way and stay in Cody the first night.

Our plan right now is to make reservations for camping in the park, but then hope we can find an open spot in one of the first-come, first-served rustic campgrounds because the reservable campgrounds are huge and not really our style. Since we're going earlier in June I'm hoping the place isn't overrun with tourists yet.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 8, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > This time of year was a bit cool overnight (*temps in the mid 20s*) but perfect during the day for riding (highs in the mid-50s) and the park was not busy at all (on the second day we saw three motorcycles and a car on the trail, and the third day we saw no one outside of our own group).
> ...


Funny thing is the only time I've been to SC it was in April and they were having record low temperatures. We were camping there with lows in the low 30s.


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> CSB, Google maps wants us to take I-25 to US-26 to hwy 120 to US-14, what do you think about that routing? I was thinking we'd go in the east end of the park since we'll be exiting the south side to go to Tetons. Big Horn does sound kind of cool, though. Maybe we could drive up that way and stay in Cody the first night.
> 
> Our plan right now is to make reservations for camping in the park, but then hope we can find an open spot in one of the first-come, first-served rustic campgrounds because the reservable campgrounds are huge and not really our style. Since we're going earlier in June I'm hoping the place isn't overrun with tourists yet.


Ah, you will notice CSB didn't take you that way. So Google Maps is spot on and that will get you to Yellowstone and it's the fastest way. However, the stretch of road from Casper to Shoshoni ( the US26 part) can feel tortuously long. It's pretty barren, can be full of trucks (well, Wyoming full), and there's NOTHING between Casper and Shoshoni. Well, there's a rest area, two very small towns (4 people in one, 16? in the other), and then a whole lot of nothing. Hell's Half Acre, where Starship Troopers was filmed, is out there, but you'll be able to see it on the way by. Used to be Shoshoni had a fabulous malt shop, but it closed down.

All that said, it's the fastest way. You're really trying to get to Yellowstone, versus exploring all of Wyoming. The Big Horn route will add about an hour. You're looking at a 10 hour day as is, so it might be wise to plan a hotel stay anyway. And, the drive probably is not as bad as I think it is...but I will say I try to avoid that route when I travel.

I'm right there with you on the rustic campgrounds, as we stayed outside of the East Entrance in Shoshone NF. You'll miss some of the crowds for sure. If we ever get snow, you might still have it on the ground when you come!

And I'll be there with my in-laws later in June...sure you don't want in on that funorama?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got the packs loaded taking the kids to put some miles on the AT today.,, it's supposed to be low of 50 tonight!

Hope no one else has the same idea and the stover creek shelter isn't packed!

Hope there is no 3G coverage also but if there is ill post am update..,


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> ...it's supposed to be low of 50 tonight!


I can't believe how hot (and muggy) it is. This is January? The temps are nice, but I could do without the humidity. I went for a run this morning and while it was nice to be able to run in shorts and short sleeves it wasn't all that pleasant.

Have fun camping, hopefully it'll stay dry for you.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 13, 2013)

Unseasonably warm here too, going to be in the 50s for a high today.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome time.. We broke camp at dawn to get back in time for the game... Got a heavy downpour around 3:30 am... We had shelter all to ourselves but the kids felt safer in the tent...

It was worth the time and aggravation getting ready to go and getting there to see my kids (13,11,9). Sitting in a tent playing cards and actually not fighting like they do at home....

It had rained heavy the night before.. Took me about an hour to get a fire going all the wood was soaked ...30 miles from the closest dirt road it gets awfully dark at night

I saw these cool little led lanterns I wish I had bought... Will defin take 2 next time..

We got a late start and ran out of daylight at about 3 miles... But that was probably about all my 9 year old could handle...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

I am afraid to look at the cost but I am seriously intrigued by what I see here:

http://www.tentsile.com/?&amp;utm_source=NAT


----------



## cement (Jul 28, 2015)

how do you get in? slack line walk?


----------



## P-E (Jul 29, 2015)

Yup expensive and a bit heavy 9+ lbs for the light one.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 29, 2015)

looks pretty easy to whip up a redneck version of one... all you need is a cheap coleman tent, ratchet straps and something for the bottom that has a weight load of what 600 lbs to be safe?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 29, 2015)

Forgot about this thread. We went camping this past weekend in Ouray, Colorado. We had a reservation for a site at the Ridgway Reservoir campground (boring, no tree cover), but decided to try to walkup to the Ouray Amphitheater campground. We scored a spot there, and did some off-roading in the area. Very pretty, and we had a good time. I forgot the VTE tribute picture, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

If you ever wondered how they clean out the privy at backcountry sites, we passed two lamas being escorted by NPS staff (probably with phd's) each had buckets of what smelled like "shit" strapped to each side of them :-


----------



## Supe (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

we couldn't help but laugh after they walked passed us.. and all I could think of, yep after getting your phd in forestry to work at the National Park you get to haul shit out of campsites for the first couple of years..


----------



## Dleg (Jul 26, 2016)

Wait, I thought if you got a PhD in forestry you had to wait tables for 10 years before going back to school to get a second PhD to be able to clean toilets at a national park?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

your right they did look like they were late 20's / early 30's..

The privy was really nice, it didn't have a front door or a roof, but it had an excellent view of the lake, I give it a 9/10


----------



## csb (Jul 26, 2016)

Man, this thread was a blast from the past. Thanks for bumping it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 26, 2016)

oh yeah-- so now when you get your permit at the National Park they make you physically show them the bear canister:

http://www.ems.com/backpacker-food-cache-bear-canister/26933300015.html?emssrcid=PPC%3AbingPLA%3AProductType1CampHikeProductType2camping_food&amp;creative=11622643102&amp;device=c

These are required to backpack in Rocky Mtn National Park (&amp; many others I imagine) its about 3 extra lbs of guess who carries this for the family??????

Old School method was to put your food in a bag and hang it from a tree, guess that concept failed so now you put your food in this and put it 90 paces from your tent (just lay it on the ground)- I am not sure if this is being done on the East Coast or just in the Western Parks.  My kids all woke up and rushed over to the bear canister to see if it had been "moved" during the night.. lols...


----------



## envirotex (Jul 26, 2016)

Perfect timing on this thread...Mr. Tex and I are thinking about getting a vintage Airstream...Any body here have one?  Any thoughts on remodeling one?


----------



## csb (Jul 27, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> These are required to backpack in Rocky Mtn National Park (&amp; many others I imagine) its about *3 extra lbs of guess who carries this for the family??????*


This made me laugh out loud. You're the best damn sherpa this side of the Mississippi, RG.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> oh yeah-- so now when you get your permit at the National Park they make you physically show them the bear canister:
> 
> http://www.ems.com/backpacker-food-cache-bear-canister/26933300015.html?emssrcid=PPC%3AbingPLA%3AProductType1CampHikeProductType2camping_food&amp;creative=11622643102&amp;device=c
> 
> ...


They are required on the east coast too.  The Olympic National Park in WA requires them, but not because of bears, but because of coons, squirrels, and mice, etc..  There are lighter versions, but they don't keep bears out as well.  I guess some bears have been able to figure out how to open some versions (the transparent one with black lid).  The one you post is completely bear proof.  It makes a decent chair/stool, so that is one plus.  But it's recommended that you paint it a color that is easier to find because bears can move them a loooooong ways.  A buddy of mine had a bear knock his over a cliff.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 3, 2016)

my ILs just bought a circa 2000 travellite pull behind from a RV dealer that supposed checked out AOK by their maintenance guys.  two messed up axles and a leaky roof...  so buyer beware!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

Its not supposed to be used as a stool since the food isn't supposed to be in camp? 

I wouldn't carry the weight for just squirrels  unless they actually made you show it to them...

We need to do an EB campout one of these days...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> We need to do an EB campout one of these days...


lusone:

In Alaska!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

the "older boys" in my kids scout troop just got back from a 2 week paddle trip in Canada, looked like a most excellent time,  But hell it was like almost $3K per person!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 3, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Its not supposed to be used as a stool since the food isn't supposed to be in camp?
> 
> I wouldn't carry the weight for just squirrels  unless they actually made you show it to them...
> 
> We need to do an EB campout one of these days...


Well, you can sit on them while you eat...  and in my experience the vermin are more destructive than bears.  YMMV.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

People should stop feeding these little bastards as well....


----------



## P-E (Aug 4, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> Well, you can sit on them while you eat...  and in my experience the vermin are more destructive than bears.  YMMV.


This is what I use. 

http://www.ursack.com/

light weight and keeps bears out.   You just tie it to a tree.   Downside is food can get crushed and you need to keep food in zip lock bags because it is not water resistant.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 4, 2016)

^^Cool product!!!

Might need to put a bear canister in it though.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2016)

P-E said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> http://www.ursack.com/
> 
> light weight and keeps bears out.   You just tie it to a tree.   Downside is food can get crushed and you need to keep food in zip lock bags because it is not water resistant.


that's pretty nifty, but its a no go for NPS backcountry


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 4, 2016)

P-E said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> http://www.ursack.com/
> 
> light weight and keeps bears out.   You just tie it to a tree.   Downside is food can get crushed and you need to keep food in zip lock bags because it is not water resistant.


Interesting.  Had not heretofore been aware of that.  Not sure I want crushed food though.


----------



## P-E (Aug 4, 2016)

In the white mountains, I'm not too concerned about bears, although they are there, it's mostly the small animals I'm trying to keep out.  The company claims their product is allowed in all but a few national parks.    I find that the canister takes up too much room in the pack.


----------



## csb (Aug 4, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> my ILs just bought a circa 2000 travellite pull behind from a RV dealer that supposed checked out AOK by their maintenance guys.  two messed up axles and a leaky roof...  so buyer beware!!!!


This is a camping/backpacking thread! 



P-E said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> http://www.ursack.com/
> 
> light weight and keeps bears out.   You just tie it to a tree.   Downside is food can get crushed and you need to keep food in zip lock bags because it is not water resistant.


I've been around here long enough to know not to click on a link that says your sack.


----------



## P-E (Aug 4, 2016)

csb said:


> This is a camping/backpacking thread!
> 
> I've been around here long enough to know not to click on a link that says your sack.


So true.   For once I was being serious.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 5, 2016)

csb said:


> This is a camping/backpacking thread!


it was a response to envirotex's interest in rehabbing a vintage airstream!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2016)

This is how people think they are going to be camping
 when they get an RV:

But this is what they really end up doing:


----------



## envirotex (Aug 5, 2016)

^^^That's only if you live in one of those tiny states...


----------



## csb (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2016)

sometimes I do get tired of backpacking, and then I remember this is where I had breakfast


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 5, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> This is how people think they are going to be campingView attachment 8514
> when they get an RV:
> 
> But this is what they really end up doing:
> ...


What track was that at?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 9, 2018)

did some light hiking over the weekend.. calves' are on fire


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2018)

FLBuff PE said:


> What track was that at?


With a tucked in collared shirt?  No track I've ever been to.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2018)

Got home last night from two nights of camping up at Lake Tahoe. It was awesome!


----------



## P-E (Jul 9, 2018)

Annual VT campout this weekend. @matt267 PE the invite from last year still stands.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 10, 2018)

P-E said:


> Annual VT campout this weekend. @matt267 PE the invite from last year still stands.


hahaha, I'll see if I can sneak out.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 10, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> hahaha, I'll see if I *can get spousal permission and *can sneak out.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## P-E (Jul 10, 2018)

matt267 PE said:


> hahaha, I'll see if I can sneak out.


Kegs tapped at 3:00 on Friday.  Normal shenanigans at midnight of course.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2019)

Does anyone have or use one of those rooftop tents you see on tops of trucks /jeeps etc?

Looked at one at a sporting goods store, really like the idea of getting off the ground, but it appears you have to take the tent down if you want to go somewhere after you get to the campsite. Just not sure how much of a PIA that is?

Looks like for 2 people its perfect, and it has a nice little mattress in it as well?


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2019)

Nope... We love our regular 3 person tent.

Going camping in Yosemite this weekend! I can't wait. I haven't been there since I was a kid!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2019)

I still enjoy camping, but I am just over sleeping on the ground, I bought this two person cot that worked pretty well wen we went camping last month and a large tent (like 8 person) so we have more room, but its kind of a PIA -

We still haven't been to Yosemite but its on our list.  Were going to Glacier next summer but haven't decided if we going to rough it and camp or hotel it.


----------



## User1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Does anyone have or use one of those rooftop tents you see on tops of trucks /jeeps etc?
> 
> Looked at one at a sporting goods store, really like the idea of getting off the ground, but it appears you have to take the tent down if you want to go somewhere after you get to the campsite. Just not sure how much of a PIA that is?
> 
> Looks like for 2 people its perfect, and it has a nice little mattress in it as well?


I thought about it, because my friends have one, but that's the reason I haven't moved forward with it. Plus, I can just camp in the back of my SUV to be off the ground. 

I think those popup trailers are cool and you'd be able to leave it at the campsite.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 10, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I still enjoy camping, but I am just over sleeping on the ground, I bought this two person cot that worked pretty well wen we went camping last month and a large tent (like 8 person) so we have more room, but its kind of a PIA -
> 
> We still haven't been to Yosemite but its on our list.  Were going to Glacier next summer but haven't decided if we going to rough it and camp or hotel it.


That's why I hammock. I don't sleep on the ground


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2019)

I’ll hammock camp when I backpack but it’s like barely better than a sleeping mat after a few hours...


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 10, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Nope... We love our regular 3 person tent.
> 
> Going camping in Yosemite this weekend! I can't wait. I haven't been there since I was a kid!




You live 3.5 hours from Yosemite and haven't been there?  Geez, I'd be there every other week... but that's the only way I could stand living in a big city.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2019)

I know right? Our preference the past several years (which is kind of silly) has been to go to Tahoe. And we also haven't been camping as much recently as we'd like to. But I'm stoked to finally be breaking the streak!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2019)

And to clarify, I have been there before. But not since before the Red Sox broke the curse!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2019)

Don’t feel bad I live 90 minutes away from Rocky Mountain NP and I’ve only been there twice this year - and not through the “front door” either just too god damned crowded.

I’m actually planning to take the road bike up and ride to the top Thursday- but I am hoping I am in between the summer traffic and the folks who come here to see the aspens change to yellow! Wish me luck //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2019)

Good luck, RG! And yeah, that's part of the not fun part of Yosemite. The darned traffic gets so bad on weekends in the warm months. You also really have to be on your game since reservations open up six months in advance and sell out really quickly, and I don't normally plan that far in advance for camping trips.

But this weekend, we have the whole campground to our group! I think it's five campsites, and we're celebrating a couple of birthdays so it should be a good time. It's right on a river too. Can't wait to swim!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2019)

That’s sounds like fun! Swimming is over here!

The best part about living close to these parks is the ability to go in the off-season.

If anyone does come to RMNP in the summer you can normally get backcountry permits easy for the back side of the park (you have to basically drove to Wyoming to get there) but it’s amazingly void of people- we went one July 4th weekend and didn’t see a soul- except a moose her calf and a small black bear.


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Don’t feel bad I live 90 minutes away from Rocky Mountain NP and I’ve only been there twice this year - and not through the “front door” either just too god damned crowded.
> 
> I’m actually planning to take the road bike up and ride to the top Thursday- but I am hoping I am in between the summer traffic and the folks who come here to see the aspens change to yellow! Wish me luck //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


I want to come!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2019)

We have a tow behind popup, and love it. We went to Grand Teto NP and Yellowstone last summer, and camped in the popup the whole time (almost). We're heading out on Friday to go camping over on the Grand Mesa (near Grand Junction, but up high).


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2019)

CSB- want to meet at Scheels?

I would love to get a tear drop or some type of tent trailer but I just don’t have the place to store it-

There are some crazy amazing camping spots just east of Yellowstone but you have I have a hard camper - no tent / pop ups camping allowed due to bears - but it’s some crazy amazing country-

I’ve also got to get it to grand Mesa one summer (after bug season)!


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2019)

Gosh, it's tempting, but I should really adult tomorrow.


----------



## Supe (Sep 11, 2019)

csb said:


> Gosh, it's tempting, but I should really adult tomorrow.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 11, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Don’t feel bad I live 90 minutes away from Rocky Mountain NP and I’ve only been there twice this year - and not through the “front door” either just too god damned crowded.
> 
> I’m actually planning to take the road bike up and ride to the top Thursday- but I am hoping I am in between the summer traffic and the folks who come here to see the aspens change to yellow! Wish me luck //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png




Trail Ridge Road?


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 11, 2019)

Going to Colorado at the end of next week!  Road trip in one straight shot is the plan.  Should be an exhilarating ride...  Anywho, going to see wife's sister / her fam as well as her best friend who are both in the Denver area.  Should be camping at least three nights in a national park or more depending on how long we can put up with our peeps.  I am empty on the details besides that.  It's still tank top and sandals weather up there, right?  Or will my pee freeze before it hits the ground when nature makes its 2:00 AM call?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2019)

MP- yes trail ridge road - will park somewhere around many parks curve or whatever it’s called ..have always wanted to do that during the week and after tourists season is over -

MS- you mean national forest or national park? Most of national forest is first come first serve - it’s Defin starting to get down to high 30’s in the mountains at night but nothing crazy...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm so excited. The weekend after the test, I'm going on a one night backpacking trip. Haven't planned it yet. But it's one of my post-exam rewards. Nothing like camping in November in NH. 

Good thing I got some new wool lounge pants since I'm too lazy/cheap to buy lower temp rated top &amp; under quilts for my hammock - they're rated at 30F &amp; 20F respectively so I'm not too worried. I might not be toasty toasty but I won't die 

The other post-exam rewards include a hike literally the day after and some sushi. Have not planned my hike either lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 11, 2019)

Going into the Eagle Cap Wilderness in two weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## P-E (Sep 13, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm so excited. The weekend after the test, I'm going on a one night backpacking trip. Haven't planned it yet. But it's one of my post-exam rewards. Nothing like camping in November in NH.
> 
> Good thing I got some new wool lounge pants since I'm too lazy/cheap to buy lower temp rated top &amp; under quilts for my hammock - they're rated at 30F &amp; 20F respectively so I'm not too worried. I might not be toasty toasty but I won't die
> 
> The other post-exam rewards include a hike literally the day after and some sushi. Have not planned my hike either lol


White Mtns I assume?   I’d like do a weekend backpacking trip up there this fall.  It’s been a while   

Will be doing my winter trip over at the dry river trail in Jan.  ️


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 13, 2019)

P-E said:


> White Mtns I assume?   I’d like do a weekend backpacking trip up there this fall.  It’s been a while
> 
> Will be doing my winter trip over at the dry river trail in Jan.  ️


Yeah, haven't figured out where yet. I'm leaning towards either Pemi Wilderness or Caribou-Speckled Wilderness.

No legit winter trips for me this year - I definitely will need to invest in heavier gear. I am however taking a mountaineering course in January (belated bday present to myself) and having a guide take me up one of the northern Presis. All of my winter hiking experience is largely below treeline or short jaunts in the alpine


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 30, 2019)

Rocky Mountain National Park was pretty sweet.  My first NP trip and want to go back.  The elk were cool the first hundred times I saw them, but the traffic in the park due to the people stopping IN THE ROAD to gawk was terrible.  Pull to the side, dipshits.  Also, elk bugling throughout the night got old pretty quick.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2019)

Did you camp in the park?

Yeah we no longer visit there in the fall due to the shitzillion tons of people that come here for the Elk Rut.

We drove home from Grand Junction and detoured through Aspen, the sheer number of people in town to look at the one color leaf change (Aspens) and slamming on the brakes every time they saw a big horn sheep got pretty old, but we probably stopped the first time we saw one too..


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah, we camped in the park, tent style.  Coldest it got was low 40's, but combine that with the brutal wind at Emerald Lake and you get some uncomfortable people.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2019)

yeah it was windy AF this weekend - So I assume yall backpacked?  We have hit a ton of backcountry sites in RMNP - they are all pretty good - but have not done much the last couple years - I assume Trail Ridge Road was closed and you couldn't go up to the top?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 10, 2019)

We had wanted to travel TRR and see the intercontinental divide, but we had limited time and wanted to hang out more.  Also, all of our kids (ours and theirs) were playing incredibly well at the campsite (exploring on their own and well out of view - 7 - 9 year olds) that we minimized our out time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 26, 2019)

Todays summit view  oh fall in New England


----------



## Dleg (Oct 27, 2019)

Summit of what? Mt. Washington?

When I hear Fall in New England, I think of the Headless Horseman and witches. See any?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Oct 27, 2019)

Camels Hump in VT. Agiocochook (Washington) was under a few feet if snow yesterday and today MWOBS reported 1-3in of ice.

No witches or anything yet


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2019)

Aww I used to hike Camel's Hump! It's fun.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 14, 2019)

So boyfriend wants a rain jacket for Christmas. And it's what my family is getting him so I'm doing the research on it and sending them the info.

He was a rain jacket for fishing (fly fishing) and hiking. We'll be going on trip this summer that combine the two.

Anyone have a coat they love? I did zero research on mine besides "does it have pit zips?" and I wish I got one that packed down smaller or at least came with a thing to pack it into.

I'm already looking at the Patagonia Minimalist and the Marmot PreCip Eco.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

I have one from Marmot that has held up really well (multiple 14'ers, tons of hiking and camping), I honestly think Patagonia is stuff they want High School kids to buy but isn't really meant for actual outdoor use (or at least that has been my experience)


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2019)

I bought a Marmot Precip jacket for our Alaska trip.  As far as keeping you dry, it worked very well.  But like all the truly waterproof stuff, it holds moisture in as well as it keeps it out.  Open pit zips were a must to not feel like you were in a sauna.  I did not like the mesh pockets, at least I wouldn't trust anything valuable in them.  I still feel like it was worth the money.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 14, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I have one from Marmot that has held up really well (multiple 14'ers, tons of hiking and camping), I honestly think Patagonia is stuff they want High School kids to buy but isn't really meant for actual outdoor use (or at least that has been my experience)


Friend of mine that's really outdoorsy/used to work for REI, etc. used to swear by Patagonia as high quality stuff (10 years ago), now says it has turned to crap and won't bother buying it anymore.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

@squaretaper PE worked at REI for years! I buy Patagonia for the philosophy, but North Face for performance. #1 thing is don't wash it (ideally, ever) with regular detergent. Use your favorite brand of sport wash so you don't kill the DWR treatment. Nothing beats the factory stuff, the aftermarket stuff sucks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm thinking it's going to be one of the Marmots - scrounge for an PreCip (heard the lining in the PreCip Eco flakes) or the Knife Edge. Or The North Face Venture 2.

I personally have TNF Venture and it isn't that packable but the V2 is apparently. I sent him all of the links to pick from so we'll see.

Someone suggested some stuff from Cabelas but the jacket weighs 32oz! My grandmother *wants* to get him a Lands End one (BLECK) but those don't list weights plus it's Lands End.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Nov 14, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm thinking it's going to be one of the Marmots - scrounge for an PreCip (heard the lining in the PreCip Eco flakes) or the Knife Edge. Or The North Face Venture 2.
> 
> I personally have TNF Venture and it isn't that packable but the V2 is apparently. I sent him all of the links to pick from so we'll see.
> 
> Someone suggested some stuff from Cabelas but the jacket weighs 32oz! My grandmother *wants* to get him a Lands End one (BLECK) but those don't list weights plus it's Lands End.


I like the PreCip!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

If Carhartt every breaks into the ski gear / hiking department  I think they would dominate, I've got a couple of carhartt items and they are durable and warm as F!

I think NF is slowly becoming Patagonia / Eddie Bauer / Lands End unless you buy there very high end stuff i.e. just meant for kids to wear at the mall..


----------



## P-E (Nov 15, 2019)

LyceeFruit said:


> So boyfriend wants a rain jacket for Christmas. And it's what my family is getting him so I'm doing the research on it and sending them the info.
> 
> He was a rain jacket for fishing (fly fishing) and hiking. We'll be going on trip this summer that combine the two.
> 
> ...


I have a Rab momentum that I bought years ago and it has served me well.  That was when eVent was a big deal.  Rab still has great stuff.   Also, you can’t go wrong with arc’teryx.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

Anyone else get a kick out of seeing people on a weekend car camping trip with a $450 Yeti Cooler? Or is it just me?


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 15, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone else get a kick out of seeing people on a weekend car camping trip with a $450 Yeti Cooler? Or is it just me?


Dude, I want a $450 yeti cooler and like to car camp!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

I’d like one but for a weekend my $40 cooler does the same thing.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 15, 2019)

What's your $40 cooler? My classic igloo roller cooler is not  equivalent on many levels. Can't keep ice from melting for very long, and has pretty limited space inside once you put ice/freezer packs inside. don't get me wrong, it's served us well, but a yeti would definitely be an upgrade.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

I think its an igloo 120 qt (ish) the kind  you used to find at a camping store before the Lexus ones came out, we will freeze some empty milk jugs (with  water) and put in the cooler and it works like a champ - I've had it at least a decade, I used to have it on my boat back in Atlanta - 

Camping gear has just gotten kind of cra cra expensive the last 5 years though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 30, 2019)

the options for insulated womens hiking boots is garbage.

there are 14 options on REI.com, 21 options for men. And of the 14 for women, at least 3 would be terrible hiking boots for the White Mountains, ADK, etc. And then of those 11 left, like 3 have 400g of insulation which is what's recommended in the Northeast. And one pair of the 400g boots is lined in white fleece... WHY?!

Most insulated boots offered are 200g. And it's proven that women run colder. Why wouldn't you capitalize on that and offer more 400g &amp; even 600g?!

I'm looking at the Keen Summit County boots which only comes in mens. 450g in the toes and 300g elsewhere. My other option is to re-buy my 200g womens boots up another half size so I can wear 2 pairs of socks - my 9.5s don't give me enough space and I lost feeling in my feet on my hike a week ago (didn't help my hiking partner hikes slower than I do - I thought she'd be faster than I since she hikes weekly and outhiked me in the summer) 

I'm lucky I have big enough feet to wear mens boots - especially when it comes to EH rated safety toe boots.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2019)

We found some Merrells for men and women (winter hiking boots) that they dont sell at REI (we found them at Cabelas) and they have been great for Rocky Mountain Snow Shoeing (not sure of the grams of insulation), but we usually wear thin wool sock liners also, but we have used them in -10's.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 30, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> We found some Merrells for men and women (winter hiking boots) that they dont sell at REI (we found them at Cabelas) and they have been great for Rocky Mountain Snow Shoeing (not sure of the grams of insulation), but we usually wear thin wool sock liners also, but we have used them in -10's.


I found a pair of Merrells but I didn't like the lacing - I prefer to have 2 eyehooks for lacing in winter and these only had 1. I've got wonky ankles and the way they hit was annoying. 

I also looked at local places and some direct manufacturer sites prior to going back to REI.com


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2019)

&amp; I thought my wife as picky 

The ones we have are around 5 years old and I haven't seen any like these since we bought them - they are about due for replacement but since they are usually strapped to snow shoes they have tons of support and tread life left -

Did you check the website "backcountry.com" by chance?


----------



## Dleg (Dec 30, 2019)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> the options for insulated womens hiking boots is garbage.
> 
> there are 14 options on REI.com, 21 options for men. And of the 14 for women, at least 3 would be terrible hiking boots for the White Mountains, ADK, etc. And then of those 11 left, like 3 have 400g of insulation which is what's recommended in the Northeast. And one pair of the 400g boots is lined in white fleece... WHY?!
> 
> ...


US Army "Bunny boots". Warmest boots ever made (maybe too warm). Everyone who is anyone in Alaska has a pair of these. And  beaver fur hat.

You can't get them new anymore, but you can find surplus everywhere and if you have smallish feet (compared to dudes) you can probably find your equlivalent size easily.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 16, 2020)

What headlamp(s) do you use when hiking?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2020)

I dont recall the brand but I bought a mid range one from JAX (local version of REI store) around $35 bucks. very light and comfortable to wear, but thats about my limit on spending money on one.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 16, 2020)

I use this one from energizer. Been using energizer headlamps for a while and I like them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 16, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I use this one from energizer. Been using energizer headlamps for a while and I like them.


I have a couple of energizer ones.

I really wish i could remember the lumens for each one.

Boyfriend has this absurd Milwaukee one and it's SO BRIGHT. but so very uncomfortable since it's meant for a hard hat lol


----------



## P-E (Jan 16, 2020)

I have an older led petzel.  It has a unique design with an elastic retractable coil instead of a strap.  
 Packing tonight for winter camping.   Going to be a cold one this year and some snow.  Dragging out all the heavy weight gear.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2020)

I am really looking forward to camping this summer. For whatever reason I am not really feeling ski season this year so lets just let the snow melt and do some 4 wheeling and camping!


----------



## P-E (Jan 17, 2020)

Only been skiing once so far.  Bad last few weeks for snow in the northeast.   Just stopped for liquor on the way up to the white mountains.   Expecting below 0F and 8” of snow up there.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 17, 2020)

P-E said:


> Only been skiing once so far.  Bad last few weeks for snow in the northeast.   Just stopped for liquor on the way up to the white mountains.   Expecting below 0F and 8” of snow up there.


i'm jealous, i've only gotten up there once this winter so far. haven't skied yet - next weekend tho.

i have a Northern Presi hike soon tho. belated birthday present to myself was a mountaineering class and guided hike with Redline


----------



## P-E (Jan 17, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> i'm jealous, i've only gotten up there once this winter so far. haven't skied yet - next weekend tho.
> 
> i have a Northern Presi hike soon tho. belated birthday present to myself was a mountaineering class and guided hike with Redline


are you planning on taking on some high peaks?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 17, 2020)

P-E said:


> are you planning on taking on some high peaks?


Yeah - I don't know which yet, hoping Madison or Adams. Obvs depends on weather and what Agiocochook wants to do that day - I'll get a hike regardless but it may not be extended time above treeline


----------



## P-E (Jan 19, 2020)

My tent last night


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 19, 2020)

P-E said:


> My tent last night
> 
> View attachment 16052


i'm jealous


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 20, 2020)

P-E said:


> My tent last night
> 
> View attachment 16052


That looks like good time.  Hope you got lots of liquor.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Jan 20, 2020)

Just signed up to renew my wilderness first aid &amp; CPR!


----------



## P-E (Jan 20, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> That looks like good time.  Hope you got lots of liquor.


We had plenty of liquor and lighter fluid.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 20, 2020)

The wife is on the 6-month before schedule for camp sites, so we are getting scheduled up for summer. I'm looking forward to it!

Edit: F the winter camping that @P-E does. This Florida boy don't play that.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 21, 2020)

FLBuff PE said:


> Edit: F the winter camping that @P-E does. This Florida boy don't play that.


I concur.  Once clothes or, well, ANYTHING gets wet, it stays wet.  F that.  However, if it does NOT snow, I'd be game for camping in the cold (lows in the 20's).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 21, 2020)

Master slacker said:


> I concur.  Once clothes or, well, ANYTHING gets wet, it stays wet.  F that.  However, if it does NOT snow, I'd be game for camping in the cold (lows in the 20's).


Agreed. But I'm not someone that likes to camp in the snow. I'm game for spring and fall camping.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2020)

I miss my boys being in scouts, we would do a couple winter campouts, but we (adults) sort of cheated as we had a huge wall tent with a wood stove (still technically camping!) It was pretty fun.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 21, 2020)

The last tome I went winter camping was when I was a scout and we did the “deep freeze” camping weekend.  We were in pup tents with 1ft+ of snow on the ground.  It was fun when I was in middle school.  Didn’t feel any need to do it again after scouts.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 21, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I miss my boys being in scouts, we would do a couple winter campouts, but we (adults) sort of cheated as we had a huge wall tent with a wood stove (still technically camping!) It was pretty fun.


Did you ever get to hike at Philmont with them?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2020)

No, its one of my biggest regrets, my younger son went, we were on the wait list, one spot opened up for him and then the week before they left one of the dads broke his foot running and couldn't go, I had just started a new assignment and didn't want to ask off for the 2.5 weeks, but looking back now I wish I had went -


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 21, 2020)

At least one of your sons got to go, he'll probably have memories of his experience for the rest of his life. I went when I was 14 and that's what got me hooked on backpacking. My dad also went on that trip and I have no idea how he made it. We made a lot of good memories there. One of my closest friends was on that same trip and we still make jokes referring to things that happened back then.


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 21, 2020)

This prompted me to see if I could find our crew photo in the photo archive. I found it and it brings back some memories.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2020)

Yeah he had some good memories and pics of that trip.  Sadly he got way too much into HS Marching Band the following year and never pushed through to Eagle. But we have a ton of camping memories - including making and sleeping in a quinzit hut (sp? poor mans igloo). 

We were in a heavy backpacking troop in Atlanta with my older son, every other month was backpacking, and I was a little disappointed moving to CO we had a hard time finding a similar troop, most only do 2 or 1 a year. Maybe its a short season because its difficult to backpack in the high country most of late fall, winter and the snow doesn't really melt till June, but the troop we were in in Atlanta was much more hard core than what we found out here.  But even in January you can find places to backpack along the AT so it is a little more of a challenge...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> quinzit hut (sp? poor mans igloo).


quonset hut


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah he had some good memories and pics of that trip.  Sadly he got way too much into HS Marching Band the following year and never pushed through to Eagle. But we have a ton of camping memories - including making and sleeping in a quinzit hut (sp? poor mans igloo).
> 
> We were in a heavy backpacking troop in Atlanta with my older son, every other month was backpacking, and I was a little disappointed moving to CO we had a hard time finding a similar troop, most only do 2 or 1 a year. Maybe its a short season because its difficult to backpack in the high country most of late fall, winter and the snow doesn't really melt till June, but the troop we were in in Atlanta was much more hard core than what we found out here.  But even in January you can find places to backpack along the AT so it is a little more of a challenge...


I was in the panhandle for scouts and our go-to spots were Pine Mountain, Cheaha State Park, and Oak Mountain. Every once in a while we would venture out a little further for a longer trek.


----------



## P-E (Feb 15, 2020)

Going north to the White Mtns again.  This time with the scouts on a back packing trip up to Lonesome Lake.   Cold morning.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2020)

The guy who fostered our first greyhound is now hiking the full App. Trail.  He's a little over a week into it now and does a short youtube video every day or so, provided he has service.  He noted that there were quite a few people attempting it at the same time, and after only 3-4 days in, a bunch of them already bailed for various ailments related to the hike.  He's in great shape, has been hiking frequently for a few years in preparation, and has already had to stop twice himself for a recovery day due to the downhill sections aggravating his knees.  I hope he sticks it out.  Looking forward to seeing some of his views in western NC where we do our racing, and the northeast in the fall must look pretty spectacular.  I think he's planned on roughly 8 months to make the hike.


----------



## P-E (Feb 24, 2020)

I’ve thought about trying to hike the AT.  Not sure if I’ll ever find the time.  Would need to do it in less than 6 months.  At 15 miles/day it can be done in roughly 5 months.  Lots of logistics involved.


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah, 5 months would be pretty brutal.  Doesn't allow much in the way of weather-related slowdowns, etc.  He is getting about 15 a day in nice weather, but I think 8/day in rain.  His fiance must be a very accommodating woman.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Feb 24, 2020)

My best friend did it in 2018. She started mid-March and finished late August. 

It was one of the worst weather years for it everyone said. She had numerous snow/ice storms in the south and then days of oppressive heat when she hit CT/MA/VT.

And she ended up jacking up her feet so bad that she's still in pain today, 18 months later. And has had numerous steroid shots in her feet. Might have the nerves burned (paraphrasing from memory here) so the pain won't get worse.

I do want to section hike the northern New England parts. Learned my dog does like to hike. So now it's to work on training her better and figuring out how to sleep in a hammock with her and we're golden!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 24, 2020)

Supe said:


> The guy who fostered our first greyhound is now hiking the full App. Trail.  He's a little over a week into it now and does a short youtube video every day or so, provided he has service.  He noted that there were quite a few people attempting it at the same time, and after only 3-4 days in, a bunch of them already bailed for various ailments related to the hike.  He's in great shape, has been hiking frequently for a few years in preparation, and has already had to stop twice himself for a recovery day due to the downhill sections aggravating his knees.  I hope he sticks it out.  Looking forward to seeing some of his views in western NC where we do our racing, and the northeast in the fall must look pretty spectacular.  I think he's planned on roughly 8 months to make the hike.


Is he cool with you posting the youtube link?

Its something I always thought would be fun to do but so hard to make the time.  Has he already gotten past Mountain Crossings at Walasi-yi? Its about a week from the starting point - but there is an old hostel there and the owners do a free shake down - they have some pretty cool stories of all the people that have come through there..


----------



## Supe (Feb 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Is he cool with you posting the youtube link?
> 
> Its something I always thought would be fun to do but so hard to make the time.  Has he already gotten past Mountain Crossings at Walasi-yi? Its about a week from the starting point - but there is an old hostel there and the owners do a free shake down - they have some pretty cool stories of all the people that have come through there..


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNa6UFsC4DcE3gec_Ii88uA

Channel is "Hiking with The Hound" if it doesn't show up.  If that's in/near Neels Gap, he's already passed that.  Latest video he's at Dick's Creek Gap.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 24, 2020)

yeah he is passed it - we stayed there off season with some scouts one year, that place has some cool stories.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walasi-Yi_Interpretive_Center

If anyone is ever in the area its worth stopping by - &amp; the blood mountain hike is terrfic(ly horrible) 

http://www.mountaincrossings.com/

Thanks for the link - will defin check it out..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 28, 2020)

In case anyone wants some inspiration:


----------



## Violator (Apr 13, 2020)

I want to clean out my camping boxes and check tents and organize for Spring and Summer camping but I am afraid I am going to jinx it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Apr 13, 2020)

I bought a 3P tent


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 15, 2020)

I am ready for some jeep rides and some back country camping - I bought the wife a "poop tent" for her birthday in January -Cause thats what every girl wants right?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 1, 2020)

I never did buy the poop tent 

I thought we had a fishing thread, but I guess not, will put this here.  My kid and I each caught one of these fish last week.  Well we used a spear, was pretty cool - anyone recognize these?


----------



## Supe (Jul 2, 2020)

Are those lionfish?  Pretty cool looking.  Did you eat them?


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 2, 2020)

I ended up letting these guys on our dive boat have them, they had come from Michigan to "kill lionfish" and they were not having much luck - I was having some beginners luck &amp; didn't really know how to cook them - but it was pretty fun to spear them - to be an invasive fish they are pretty dumb, got the first one on like the 3rd shot -they dont move much.

One other lionfish I got a nurse shark literally took it off the end of my spear and ate it whole, it was probably one of the coolest thing I have ever seen. I didnt know but when the nurse sharks see you with a spear they follow you around..

But I have always gotten bored with reef dives but have found a new way to make them interesting - you dont need a license for lionfish, but next time I will get a 7 day fishing license cause I think that would be a much easier way to bring some grouper or snapper home..


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 2, 2020)

come to IL and fish for asian carp...we need help.  Although they will knock you off your feet if you aren't careful.  They are stupid too, they will jump into the boat.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 6, 2020)

I went camping this past weekend! It was wonderful.

I planned the meals and did quite a good job, if I do say so myself! The highlights were the marinated chicken with banana peppers, my homemade potato salad, and the mason jar pancakes.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2020)

Dutch Oven Cooking?

We are looking to make a trip at the end of the month &amp; hit Mount Massive.

So they closed the REI near our house instead of opening it up, rumor is that their lease was up and existing landlord wouldn't renegotiate the lease,  but I just went by the main REI store in downtown Denver (3 stories) and it really had that going out of business feeling,  like nothing really left to buy, tons of stuff on clearance, abnormal to see ski gear out this time of year at REI - it looked like they had shifted over to garage sale mode. I wonder if they are converting back to a mail order / internet order company?

I have found a good alternative to REI here, local store called JAX, much prefer to give them my money to be honest, but I have a strange feeling that something is up with REI..


----------



## csb (Jul 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Dutch Oven Cooking?
> 
> We are looking to make a trip at the end of the month &amp; hit Mount Massive.
> 
> ...


But the downtown REI store is so pretty! That's creepy to hear. 

JAX has been our go to, just because it's close and it's got that crazy surplus section. Well, the one in Fort Collins does anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2020)

Jax is great, they got me through the part of the pandemic where people were waiting in line for days at home depot - they dont have exactly the same inventory but pretty close to what we needed - plus there is something about a store that sells army / navy surplus / overpriced kuhl clothing, shotguns, bike gear, and chickens..

I think they opened one up in your neck of the woods?


----------



## csb (Jul 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Jax is great, they got me through the part of the pandemic where people were waiting in line for days at home depot - they dont have exactly the same inventory but pretty close to what we needed - plus there is something about a store that sells army / navy surplus / overpriced kuhl clothing, shotguns, bike gear, and chickens..
> 
> I think they opened one up in your neck of the woods?


Yep! It's in the old Sears in the mall. I haven't done a full walkthrough yet.


----------



## Supe (Jul 7, 2020)

REI here still isn't open to the public, online order pickup only...


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 8, 2020)

No dutch oven cooking! We exclusively used a two-sided cast iron flat skillet, which was awesome. The grill mark side was a bitch to clean afterwards though, but well worth it!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2020)

i figured with all your baking skills you would appreciate the dutch oven- you can make some amazing stuff with them!

We scored a last minute backpacking trip to go to Sky Pond in RMNP Saturday - just going to take hammocks and the bare mimimum &amp; no kids!  last time we gave up and didnt make it to the glacier that is here, hoping to get to it this go around..

http://www.rockymountainhikingtrails.com/sky-pond.htm


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jul 10, 2020)

We camped at RMNP a few weekends ago. Prepare the wife for crowds at Bear Lake. We tried to get to the Bear Lake parking lot "early" so that we wouldn't have to use the shuttle, but it was full by 8 AM (apparently not early enough). The hike from Bear Lake to Emerald Lake had lots of people on it, with sporadic mask wearing. I have a feeling that the hike y'all will be on will not have as many people on it. Have a great time social distancing! We're heading to Steamboat Lake this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2020)

We are actually going to stay up in Estes at a hotel tonight and then leave at 0400 so we can park at Bear Lake and avoid the crowds.  

I know its usually a zoo but we have found that on the 5+ mile hikes the main crowds die off, but there will still be some locals out there at Sky Pond ( I really want to do this hike in the Winter one of these years too) the frozen sky pond pics are amazing!


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 10, 2020)

Stay at the Stanley.  See if Stephen king’s room  is available.  I think it’s 217.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 12, 2020)

The Stanley is cool and all but for what they charge it just ain’t worth it...

Although we didn’t stay long stayed at a really cool old hotel with a large custom pool, some decent guitar music and s’mores- felt very Route 66 like


----------



## csb (Jul 13, 2020)

MA_PE said:


> Stay at the Stanley.  See if Stephen king’s room  is available.  I think it’s 217.


True story- they move the room numbers around from time to time because of this.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2020)

Did some Glamping (Yurt) camping, very nice, Air Conditioned even!

We added this to our camping menu , nachos, made the beef beforehand and froze it. then used a dutch oven to get the "nacho" effect!

Very much recommend




Also - Do you think RV people are a little strange?  Every time we camp at a place that is mostly RV's it seems like we get strange visitors who want to know what we are making to eat, tell us about their RV, then there are the roaming gangs of kids on their bikes who seem to linger to close to your campsite anytime you are outside the (yurt) in this case??


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 12, 2020)

^Since my brother and his family recently bought an RV I will have to say yes, RV people are a little strange...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Aug 21, 2020)

Did a backpacking loop thru Wild River Wilderness for my birthday. I may have broken my partner and he might not wanna backpack with me again LOL

We also ended up sleeping on the floor on a shelter instead of sitting up our hammocks (rain). Welp I only had a top quilt with me so I slept wrapped up in my emergency bivvy too. He didn't like that. I call it payback for all of his snoring lately.


----------

